# How to...



## dubois10 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hello,
Just wondering...i just started in the business but im just working with inkjet and printing my own designs...but is a real hassle and time consuming to design, print and cut the designs...and ive heard and seen videos that plastisol will not need to cut the design...is this true? or can i find a type of paper that will only release the colors that were printed (in other words every color except white) in the inkjet area?

Just in case anyone have a link or a quick briefing on how to make my own plastisol transfers if possible...I live in Nicaragua (central america) so it´s kind of an issue to send my design and order any number of plastisol transfers to a US based company since we don´t have any here :/ and that will take too much time...and customers will not be thrilled for the wait...


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Plastisol transfers are screen printed transfers. To make your own you would have to screen print them.

You might want to look into sublimation for printing without cutting. There are also self weeding papers for laser printers.


----------

